# Crate..run..puppy pen? Oh my!



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

*Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*


My puppy is flying in on Tuesday. I just learned from my vet that it would cost 24.00 per day to bring him in to work with me while I worked. (I work four 10 hour shifts). But 384.00 is too much money to spend on “kenneling” while I am at work. My old facility was much cheaper but I transferred to a very high end specialty facility :-k 

(I work the graveyard shift 4pm-2am)
(I live in Southern Cali so nights aren’t too hot or too cold normally)

My other options are:

1. Have the puppy spend the whole 10.5 hours I am gone in an outside run (granted he doesnt bark 8-[ )

2. Do ½ the time in the outside run and ½ the time in his crate in my room (my roommate can switch him for me).

3. Spend the full time in his crate and have my roommate let him go to the bathroom ½ way through my shift.

4. Spend ½ the time in a small puppy pen in my room and the last ½ in his crate.



My goal is to raise a working dog. I just want to get some opinions on what you would do if you were in my situation. It would only be for 4 nights a week since I get 3 days off a week. I went through some of your old threads where you debated inside/outside working dogs but I am still wondering which option you would choose for your 9 week old pup.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*

I am leaning towards just keeping him in the outside run which can be connected to a small part of the garage...


----------



## adam banotai (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*

we just went through this with our new mali pup. i would definitly say to crate train him from the start. youll be glad you did down the road. it sucks for the 1st week or so. Kato fought like hell and screamed like crazy but just like everyone says on here he learned to like his crate and quieted down fast.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*



adam banotai said:


> we just went through this with our new mali pup. i would definitly say to crate train him from the start. youll be glad you did down the road. it sucks for the 1st week or so. Kato fought like hell and screamed like crazy but just like everyone says on here he learned to like his crate and quieted down fast.


I plan to crate train but I can't leave him in the crate while I am gone @ work for over 10 hours. He will be sleeping in a crate when I am home 3 nights a week though inside. All my dogs are crate trained and from time to time they all spend a few hours in their crates.


----------



## adam banotai (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*

ah i gotcha. then just have your roommate leave him out while your gone.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*

Don't know how old the pups is but keep in mind one of the biggest problems that can come from extended crating in urinary tract infections from holding the urine for prolonged periods. Most dogs don't like to go in their sleeping quarters. Puppies have to go in a very short period of time because they have small bladders. I would opt for the run if at all possible. Crating all day should not even be an option in my mind. I would remain dogless.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*



Don Turnipseed said:


> Don't know how old the pups is but keep in mind one of the biggest problems that can come from extended crating in urinary tract infections from holding the urine for prolonged periods. Most dogs don't like to go in their sleeping quarters. Puppies have to go in a very short period of time because they have small bladders.


Ditto, adding that the best way (IMO) to crate train is to have the puppy outside frequently, giving no real need to hold it in. A nine-week-old might be good for an hour and a half to two hours, I believe I have read.

I have a couple of small dogs and I factor in the bladder size of them rather than of the big dog when I'm assessing how long I want to stay out of the house with the dogs at home. Mine are adults and seniors and past the need for crates, but as Don says, I don't want to force prolonged holding.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*

i would go for part-time outside/part-time crated, esp if your roommate is willing to take the pup outside/switch him for you. the best of both worlds. otherwise, i'd go w/outside vs crate for that long of a period. you can always crate-train the 3 nights you're home.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*



Don Turnipseed said:


> Don't know how old the pups is.... I would opt for the run if at all possible. Crating all day should not even be an option in my mind.


 I think I said 9 weeks up top for age.
Thanks 



ann freier said:


> i would go for part-time outside/part-time crated, esp if your roommate is willing to take the pup outside/switch him for you. the best of both worlds. otherwise, i'd go w/outside vs crate for that long of a period. you can always crate-train the 3 nights you're home.


So the "elements" aren't too much for a puppy at 9 weeks old? I will have some type of dog house for him, and he would have a 5 by 5 area in the garage to retreat to if he wanted instead of the outside where I plan to put his food and water.

I talked to my roommate last night and she thought I could possibly be "ruining" a puppy by leaving it outside for even 1/2 the shift (5hours)... thoughts?

I DO want an indoors dog. But leaving it outside even 5 hours 1/2 a shift at night doesn't seem like a big deal for a puppy IMO. 
(But I just cant have him crying 24-7 bc my neighbor will call AC)

LOVE YOUR THOUGHTS thxs guys!!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*

My situation is abit different, but I would do the same whatever it was.

I have the option of leaving the pup in a 20x6 ft kennel in the garage or a larger one in the yard, I take him with me to work but he rides in my service truck in a crate on the passenger seat.

I can take him for "*walks*" whenever I decide to, and I just prefer to have him with me when he is that young.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*

well, he's probably going to do at least a little crying the first week he's with you. all pups are different with this i think--some are screamers, some don't say much. you'll find out what your guy is pretty quick 

with the sound of your set-up, i would put his crate inside the garage so he can come in from the elements, snuggle up in his crate, or not--but make his crate his "den" if you can: small, cozy warm (tho i'm not entirely sure what "elements" there would be in So Cal other than maybe rain ) but yet he'll have the option to go outside to pee/poop if he has to; and if, on your "off" days you crate him and take him out for relief, it'll just reinforce the crate as his "den" and will actually help in housebreaking.

the reason, BTW, that i question the : "elements" in So Cal is that i remember, all too well, the last pup i got in March, in Nebraska, and the little booger had me out in frickin' blizzards at 3 a.m. so he could go pee. and he was walking on the snow while i was slogging thru it, and he was oh-so-happy to be out and about, while i was freezing my a$$ off....oh he's lucky he lived..


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*

Take him to work with you, leave him crated in the car and potty, train walk him during your breaks.

Lisa


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*

How about putting a crate in your car? Is the temperature safe for that? You can walk and train on your breaks...

Good stuff for a puppy, IMO.

Edited to add:

Sorry Lisa :lol: I didn't see your reply!


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*



Lisa Maze said:


> Take him to work with you, leave him crated in the car and potty, train walk him during your breaks.
> 
> Lisa


I CAN do that I was worried though I might get in trouble for some reason or another for leaving a puppy in the car... thought the windows would be down. I park in the back where not that many ppl r so no big worry about someone stealing him.



ann freier said:


> well, he's probably going to do at least a little crying the first week he's with you. all pups are different with this i think--some are screamers, some don't say much. you'll find out what your guy is pretty quick
> 
> with the sound of your set-up, i would put his crate inside the garage so he can come in from the elements, snuggle up in his crate, or not--but make his crate his "den" if you can: small, cozy warm (tho i'm not entirely sure what "elements" there would be in So Cal other than maybe rain ) but yet he'll have the option to go outside to pee/poop if he has to; and if, on your "off" days you crate him and take him out for relief, it'll just reinforce the crate as his "den" and will actually help in housebreaking.
> 
> the reason, BTW, that i question the : "elements" in So Cal is that i remember, all too well, the last pup i got in March, in Nebraska, and the little booger had me out in frickin' blizzards at 3 a.m. so he could go pee. and he was walking on the snow while i was slogging thru it, and he was oh-so-happy to be out and about, while i was freezing my a$$ off....oh he's lucky he lived..


 
Ok so not much worry about socal's weather thxs
Maybe for the first week inside or with me in the car... thxs!


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*



Anne Vaini said:


> How about putting a crate in your car? Is the temperature safe for that? You can walk and train on your breaks...
> 
> Good stuff for a puppy, IMO.
> 
> ...


Might be a little hot for the next 1/2 month we are having a small heat wave for the first 3 hours of my shift but after that I should be A-ok to do so thxs


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*

aahhh--i just don't get how lucky you ppl are that can take enough time from your jobs to deal with a new puppy, taking them to work, etc. i am SO jealous!!

fortunately, i can, at this point in MY life, do what i wish with hours, but i never could before when i worked for the "big corps". 

i'll never forget the NE blizzard-deal--Brix was SOOO happy to be out, and i was SOOO not--but it made for some really memorable (obviously!) "walks". and he was so funny with his big "snow-shoe" feet running around on TOP of the snow.....


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*

You work at the vets and they'll charge you to bring an 8 wk old puppy to work with you for awhile, is that right?


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*



Al Curbow said:


> You work at the vets and they'll charge you to bring an 8 wk old puppy to work with you for awhile, is that right?


We are a 24 specialty facility and yes unfortunately. We have 300+ kennel spaces and always have about 100+ empty but I dont make the rules...


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*

Anyone Have one of these_ "Heavy Duty"_ Puppy Pens? If so where did you find them to buy them in the US? 
I have the cheep metal puppy pens from midwest but they are a joke. My 7 week old fosters were able to jump on them and push them over in a matter of minutes.

Thxs


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*

I didn't know there was an option of taking him to work and leaving him in your car. If it's so hot, needs more water, more pees. My girlfriend takes her Mali pup to work and pops out to the car to let him out, etc.
The thought of a pup 10 hrs in a crate even if you do something with it when you come home, you have to sleep some time so it would be crated again - so much lost time. It comes from a life running around with it's rowdy siblings (hopefully) and wham! nothing. Even out in the run, it's not being motivated. 

The crate and the run are fine but the hours alone in them would bother me.

Just thoughts!

Good luck!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*



Al Curbow said:


> You work at the vets and they'll charge you to bring an 8 wk old puppy to work with you for awhile, is that right?


I've heard of all sorts of crazy stories about the practice owners, associate vets, vet techs, kennel techs, etc bringing dogs to work and them getting into fights with each other, even with client's dogs or even people getting bite. That's probably something to do with limiting animals at work. I'd still like to have at least one dog hanging out in my office during the day though. 8) And maybe a relatively friendly deterrent guard dog at night since I've heard multiple stories of clinics and hospitals being broken into to steal drugs, needles, etc. Or an attack cat! :-o 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OjPb3WKDx0


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*



Maren Bell Jones said:


> I've heard of all sorts of crazy stories about the practice owners, associate vets, vet techs, kennel techs, etc bringing dogs to work and them getting into fights with each other, even with client's dogs or even people getting bite. That's probably something to do with limiting animals at work. I'd still like to have at least one dog hanging out in my office during the day though. 8) And maybe a relatively friendly deterrent guard dog at night since I've heard multiple stories of clinics and hospitals being broken into to steal drugs, needles, etc. Or an attack cat! :-o
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OjPb3WKDx0


I work the Graveyard shift so I would love to have him in the record or phone room where no one is in a crate at night. I would probably sneek him in if there wasnt cameras everywhere and the owner wasnt known to sneek in some times at 3am to see how everything is going. :-\" But I am new and I dont want to risk my job lol

Only thing I would worry about is we have Parvo come in normally one case every other day at night... even though we are very careful id hate to possibly get him sick.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*



Gillian Schuler said:


> I didn't know there was an option of taking him to work and leaving him in your car. If it's so hot, needs more water, more pees. My girlfriend takes her Mali pup to work and pops out to the car to let him out, etc.
> Good luck!


Thanks. My roommate has offered to let him out and give him food/water for now. It's a little to hot for me to feel comfertable leaving him in the car @ 4pm. But in a month the weather will cool down enough to do so. Thxs for all the advice!


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*

Maren, i hear what you're saying but we're talking about an employee bringing a puppy and sticking it in a kennel, not a lot of hardship or liability on their part........ , i'd find another job cause i wouldn't want to work for people like that,


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*



> i'd find another job cause i wouldn't want to work for people like that


I agree with that. I worked at a vet clinic that was home to 2 office cats, one vets 2 office dogs (one at a time) and usually one employee pet.

The clinic housed like 50 animals max between ICU, recovery, isolation and boarding areas.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*

Try these guys, http://www.lbarmranch.com/index.html they are in the High Desert of So Cal but ship everywhere or you can pick them up. TT Mike, they will build anything to your specs and are great to work with and reasonable.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*



Jamielee Nelson said:


> Only thing I would worry about is we have Parvo come in normally one case every other day at night... even though we are very careful id hate to possibly get him sick.


Oooh, that's a good point. :? Parvo is such a darn tough bug to clean up too, especially with constant exposure. That would give me pause on having him there until he's had the last parvo shot at 16 weeks. You're probably doing this already, but just in case, be super careful you're not tracking something home on shoes or on scrubs or whatever.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*



Terry Fisk said:


> Try these guys, http://www.lbarmranch.com/index.html they are in the High Desert of So Cal but ship everywhere or you can pick them up. TT Mike, they will build anything to your specs and are great to work with and reasonable.


Thanks! I almost bought one from Home Depo today... I wasnt tooo thrilled with the quality at all but this plastic pen from petsmart isnt going to hold him much longer. thxs again



Maren Bell Jones said:


> Oooh, that's a good point. :? Parvo is such a darn tough bug to clean up too, especially with constant exposure. That would give me pause on having him there until he's had the last parvo shot at 16 weeks. You're probably doing this already, but just in case, be super careful you're not tracking something home on shoes or on scrubs or whatever.


I have to go through a spray down if I am in a room with a parvo dog. 
BUT the big reason I love this new job is my 75% off discount and fee vax and payment plans they have for employees. My GS's hip replacement would cost a normal person over 6 grand @ my place... I get it for around a grand. \\/ makes the decision to get it done a lot easier.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*

Your friends website has GREAT prices. I was about to spend 350-400 for the home depo cage... these are so much better are around the same price!

P.s. I was thinken about putting a small 4 foot tall 4-3 foot one in my room for now (he barks like mad). AC would for sure be called if I let him outside with my next door pain the ass ppl


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*

People in general should know exactly how their dogs are going to be housed and cared for 24/7 before they even get them.

That's just a very basic thing.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*



Gerry Grimwood said:


> People in general should know exactly how their dogs are going to be housed and cared for 24/7 before they even get them.
> 
> That's just a very basic thing.


I have MANY options... as you can see. I was asking others what they have done and what they would recommend before I choose the one I wanted to go with. 
But thank you for stating the obvious instead of posting a more productive answer. It's always helpful when others decide to criticize instead of giving heplful advice to greener owners.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*

Sounds like your schedule will allow for a low maintenance fish tank, or maybe a parakeet


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*



Chris McDonald said:


> Sounds like your schedule will allow for a low maintenance fish tank, or maybe a parakeet


It is a challenge to work full time… but that’s life. I also choose to sacrifice other things to spend my down time with my dogs. How simple it would be to not have a job and be able to stay at home everyday with my puppy but that is not an option at this point in my life. Unless of course anyone out there wants to pay my bills? Just thought I’d throw that out there :-\" 
I would appreciate though if we stayed on focus of the thread which was what type of containment you have used in the past and what you would recommend form personal experience. Statements about my person choices as a career and lifestyle are both unneeded and unwanted. 
Thank you.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*



Jamielee Nelson said:


> It is a challenge to work full time… but that’s life. I also choose to sacrifice other things to spend my down time with my dogs. How simple it would be to not have a job and be able to stay at home everyday with my puppy but that is not an option at this point in my life. Unless of course anyone out there wants to pay my bills? Just thought I’d throw that out there :-\"
> I would appreciate though if we stayed on focus of the thread which was what type of containment you have used in the past and what you would recommend form personal experience. Statements about my person choices as a career and lifestyle are both unneeded and unwanted.
> Thank you.


Feeling a little guilty?
Looking in to keeping a puppy *properly* confined for 10 hours is a good thing, this way they don’t wreck the couch, and then you might have to get rid of the dog. I do see this happen often. I guess a lot depends on the breed I have a Greyhound that gets mad when I wake him up during his 23 ½ hours of sleep he needs a day. I don’t think he would not have minded being locked up for all day. 
I waited till I had more time and resources before I got a breed that needs more attention. I found it to be a smart move on my behalf. 
I wish I had the answer you want to hear but my opinion would not to get myself in the situation. 
Sorry 
Since I got my Dutch Sheppard my fish tank went to hell, I got to work on it this weekend, my poor fish


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*

No guilty is not the word I would use for how I feel right now… excited, eager, thrilled, challenged, hopeful, optimistic… maybe one or all of those but not guilty. I have saved for too long to feel anything but enchanted with this new challenge I have taken on. My puppy is everything I could have hoped for. I am in this for life. I have worked too many years in GS Rescue to ever give up on a dog… and I have fostered too many litters to give up over simple things like ruining my laptop and clothing which has happened and will probably happen again some time.
My new puppy is defiantly a new side of the breed that I haven’t had the opportunity to come across. I have never met one with so much energy and drive (and a puppy who could clear my 3 foot baby gate). I only hope I am able train him into the dog that he has the ability to become. \\/


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*



Chris McDonald said:


> Sounds like your schedule will allow for a low maintenance fish tank, or maybe a parakeet


Who here DOESN'T work 40 hours a week? Seriously.


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*

Without adding my opinion, I don't think the concern being voiced is the 40 hour work week, it's the 10 hour work day.
It's the 8 vs 10 that's being questioned.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*



Anne Vaini said:


> Who here DOESN'T work 40 hours a week? Seriously.


=P~ 


Alyssa Myracle said:


> Without adding my opinion, I don't think the concern being voiced is the 40 hour work week, it's the 10 hour work day.
> It's the 8 vs 10 that's being questioned.


lol @ the 8 vs 10
I love working 4 days a week and having 3 off... anyways youd be hard pressed to find hopsitals that want you to work 8's most around here ask for 10 to 12 depending on your field. A have a few ppl @ my place with titled dogs who end up working 10-12+ hours (and have puppies)... you do what you have to. Though I must say it is nice to have a roommate who doesn't mind helping out with letting the dogs out to go to the bathroom and feeding while I am gone. 


**anyways we got way off topic :roll: **


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*



Anne Vaini said:


> Who here DOESN'T work 40 hours a week? Seriously.


I hear you Ann! 40 hours is a week off for me and I am sure many others. Just sounded to me like Jamielee might have bite of more than she could chew. We have all seen it with people and puppies. God knows I didn’t know what I was getting myself into getting my dutch, I thought I did though, and I am very fortunate to have been able to make it work. Jamielee certainly has a bio that shows she has some experience with dogs she’s got it under control better than me getting my 14 month old trained dog. 
Ann I got to say you the one person on this site I wouldn’t want to piss off, you seam like the nicest sanest person on here.


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*



Anne Vaini said:


> Who here DOESN'T work 40 hours a week? Seriously.


There are too many variables to judge. Work and living accommodation are only part of the equation. Some need less than 40 hours a week of sleep and others need double that. Cuts into training time. I figure if someone is here to learn and ask questions and care about their dog, they'll figure out a way.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*



Jamielee Nelson said:


> I have MANY options... as you can see. I was asking others what they have done and what they would recommend before I choose the one I wanted to go with. ....


Agreed.

The condescending no-help replies ... are condescending and no-help.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*

jamielee--you had some good and not-so-good ideas here. all i can say is your boy is GORGEOUS, and you and he will be fine--it's not like it's for the rest of his life, and i personally have had pups that have had to be in a crate > 8 hrs, and never had a problem later on.

so don't sweat it, you and he wil be just fine. the first 4-8 weeks are the worst IME. you work around it, so does the dog, and everyone's really ok in the end. we don't all have jobs that let us run outside/home to take care of a "PUPPY" for god's sake.... 

just keep him away fr the clinic (i HATE parvo, it's so sad)--you'll be good.

and did i say he is GORGEOUS???


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*

I'll second that - he looks great - I had to laugh - ours climbed over the puppy run of 1 m 20 on his second day with us at 8 weeks.

What about constructive advice on what each of you think a 9 week old puppy really needs - the horse is out of the stable now anyway.

Just what I would consider the *regular* minimum needs although I had to crate mine sometimes for 8 hours and overnight anyway. 

3-4 meals a day with 3-4 times out for a pee about 20 mins. after eating. You'll soon find out his rhythm after the first time he pees on the valuable Persian carpet:lol: :lol: 

Considering the fact that the pup comes from a 24/7 "never alone" environment, i.e. being tormented by his litter mates, knocked into shape by Mama, etc. and, if from a very good breeder, has had some nice tugging games, etc., my main concern would be finding someone who could occupy the little chap in between: 5 -10 minutes playtime. Maybe the room mate can do this when she lets him out.

Interesting to see what others think.........

Good luck again!!


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*

Thanks for the advice everyone.

Yah he's not half bad in the looks department but then again Id think any puppy I received was the best looking so im bias 

----

p.s.
I decieded to crate him in a large crate for 3 hours then my roommate comes home and puts him in the kitchen so he can watch everyone and see everything going on for dinner and such. Then when she goes to bed she puts him back in his crate till I get home.
It's working out great. I put on "Harry Potter" for background noise when he's in the crate... he's a total HP fan :lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*

classical music on NPR always got Brix thru the day--tho i think he was a member of the GOP at heart  

sounds like a good plan, but i do have one question: why a "large" crate? seems like you could use a crate w/moveable divider to confine him enough to (hopefully) prevent accidents in the crate, as often as he's moved. (i'm thinking a "large" crate will encourage him to use at least part of it as a "potty area").


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*

Ditto on the large crate bit. Had a dog I felt guilty crating up and bought a huge crate for him, he got the habit of eating his own crap and it took a whie to fix.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*

Sorry I miss spoke. It fits his size he has enough room to move around in it. Sit up and lay down. I dont know why I typed large... :roll: long night?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*

Another potential option is if you get a 6x6x6 (or 6x10 or whatever will fit) kennel paneling and put it somewhere in your house that hopefully has an easy to clean floor. If not, you can buy a sheet of vinyl flooring from Lowe's or whatever and put it down and put the crate in a corner for downtime. That way it is sturdier than an x-pen, freer than a crate, probably less than $300, but it's still fairly portable can be used both indoors and outdoors for play time or whatever. I think that'd be great for a puppy. I tried to use it on Zoso after he was boarded for the first time because he developed bad separation anxiety for a good month afterwards (tearing up carpet, pawing at the door and drywall, howling and carrying on). Unfortunately, this happened (Buck looking like he had nothing to do with it):


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*

:lol: I love the look on his face


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*



Maren Bell Jones said:


> Unfortunately, this happened (Buck looking like he had nothing to do with it)


Oh please.

You can just look at that face and KNOW that three masked dogs on horseback came in and did that.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*

Buck makes the funniest facial expressions. He's a true husky/Rottie with not a thought in his big thick skull. Buck actually didn't mind it at all and went in the kennel all the time of his own accord, but he's one of those types that intentionally hangs out his crate all day too. It was Zoso (as usual) being the spaz. :roll: However, I'm going to try and have chickens next spring, so I'll use the leftover intact kennel pannels for the chickens and just buy a new door, so not a total loss.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Crate..run..puppy pen… Oh my!*

Chickens hu? :-s 
Been there cleaned up after that... Much less work 4us to drive down and pick up ours from the grocery store. Best of luck though.


----------

